#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Production Services  / Servodrive geluidsset - FOTO's !!

## JVS

Enkele dagen geleden eens het geluidssetje getest waar ik reeds een tijdje mee bezig was om alles op orde te brengen.


Toppen zijn Production Services LS2 kasten. Geladen met DAS 2x15" (bandpass), DAS 2x10" (hoorngeladen) en een DAS 2" driver. Staat in totaal ruim 2,5kW versterkervermogen achter *elke* topkast.

Subkasten zijn van een collega, dit zijn Servodrive SDL-5 kasten. Grote hoornkasten met ditmaal geen normale drivers met spreekspoelen, maar met servomotor aangedreven konussen.

Versterkerrack is gevuld met een XTA DP-226 processor, een LAB1300C voor het hoog, LAB2002 voor mid en LAB2002 voor laag. De Servodrive subs worden aangestuurd met Crown/Amcron MA-2401 amps. ca. 800Wrms per Servodrive is meer dan genoeg vanwege het hoge rendement. Verdere foto's van de versterkerracks volgen nog..

Klank is erg netjes met amper equalizing toegepast, enkel een hoop geëxperimenteerd met crossover types / slopes.
Spreiding is ook prima met de topkasten onder de juiste hoek geplaatst, en het klankbeeld stond ca. 40 meter verderop nog heel erg netjes overeind. Mede door de dubbel15" in de topkasten is ook het 90-250Hz gebied heerlijk aanwezig waardoor een lekker warme sound mogelijk is. Iets wat ik bij veel (line-)arrays met té kleine LF-drivers heel erg mis..
Sublaag is uiteraard met deze kasten ook meer dan voldoende aanwezig, zelfs op 40meter nog een lekker voelbare bas.
Foto's :

Een kantje http://www.proaudioservice.nl/newline/LS2/stack-1.jpg

Topkast zonder grille http://www.proaudioservice.nl/newlin...op_front_2.JPG

Topkast met frontplaat verwijderd http://www.proaudioservice.nl/newline/LS2/top_front.JPG

Binnenkort wordt deze set ingezet (dus in totaal 6 stacks) in een feesttent, foto's daarvan volgen !

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Joost, lekker aan het knutselen geslagen zie ik !

Lijkt me idd wat experimenteren om die 15" bandpasses goed aan te laten sluiten met de overige componenten, had de fabrikant geen parameterlijstje voor de controller ?

Die servodrive; in het verleden wel eens wat over gelezen maar het lijkt me dat zo'n kreng 1 piek / resonantie frequentie heeft en daarnaast veel minder rendement. Hoe zitten die dingen in de kast geplaatst, is dat gelijk aan een "conventionele" driver ? Wat is het oppervlak van die servodrive ?

Interessant ... ben benieuwd wat 't doet ... !

Groeten en succes, we zien de resultaten wel verschijnen.

ps wat weegt zo'n kastje eigenlijk ?!

----------


## JVS

Wat foto's van de exotische Servodrive-ontwikkeling: http://www.proaudioservice.nl/newlin...servo_3_gr.jpg
http://www.proaudioservice.nl/newlin...servo_4_gr.jpg

Exotisch, maar het werkt prima !
De processorsettings heb ik zelf uitgemeten / geluisterd. Gemeten is m.b.v. Smaart / Easera. De response van de servodrive's is op de metingen toch aardig vlak (+/-3dB van ca. 37-100Hz met vier bij elkaar).

Licht zijn de kastjes niet, een servodrive doet zo'n 120Kg aan de haak, en de tops zitten rond de 85-90Kg/stuk...

Maar als je hoort wat eruit komt is het dat sjouwen wel waard  :Big Grin:

----------


## Funmaker

zet dat prachtig geluid op wieltjes he  :Wink:  das al iets minder sjouwen  :Wink: 
Nice work btw

----------


## JVS

> zet dat prachtig geluid op wieltjes he  das al iets minder sjouwen 
> Nice work btw



thnx  :Wink: 
Er zitten trouwens overal wielen onder. Op de achterkant van de subs zitten vaste wielen. De tops zijn voorzien van losse wielplaten die je tegen de voorkant klikt (is de grille ook gelijk beschermd). Desondanks is het zetten van de top op de sub nog een aardig tilwerkje..

----------


## Koen van der K

... dat Servodrive gebeuren ziet er tamelijk "mechanisch" uit, best heftig !
Ik heb tot dusver nog geen tekening of principe-uitleg gezien op de site van de fabrikant, maar de amp stuurt een servomotor aan die via een belt de conussen aandrijft ?

Ben trouwens benieuwd wat zo'n stackje er aan SPL's uitgooit ... hou je er een dB meter bij, leuk voor bij de plaatjes ;-)

Ohja, topjes van 90kg ... een ontwerp van voor het ARBO tijdperk, kon trouwens weinig vinden over Production Services, allang failliet neem ik aan ?

Groeten !

----------


## bewap

He Joost, mooi om te zien dat de toppen weer worden ingezet. Ga je toevallig nog iets doen met de originele LS2 sub kasten? Veel succes verder mee.

----------


## JVS

Hee Eric ! 

Da's alweer een hele tijd geleden ! Ik zag laatst dat je je KF750 systeem alweer te koop hebt staan.. Weer tijd voor wat anders, of wat is de reden ? Zijn toch hele mooie kastjes !

De LS2's heb ik weer allemaal volledig in orde gemaakt. Was wat werk, maar het resultaat mag er zijn :-) Verder nog de twee andere stacks die in NL ronddwaalden erbijgekocht, en het setje is nu redelijk compleet.
De LS2 subs gebruik ik eigenlijk niet. Ik heb er twee met 18sound drivers welke in voor wat kleinere klusjes wel eens gebruik. De rest staat leeg zonder drivers. Wellicht nog eens handig als "ophoogdoos" voor de tops.

----------


## bewap

Je hebt mail.

----------


## seppe30

hallo 

zijn er nog mens die met de LS2 set werken ?
of nog hebben staan ?

----------


## Rv

Sja, enkele jaren geleden, voor we al onze kasten aan bewap hebben verkocht, hebben wij ook een tijdje met dat systeem gedraaid. De set kwam van Peter van Euro-PA uit deinze. Eerlijk? We hebben de set niet lang genoeg gehad om ze volledig op punt te stellen. Wel viel het op dat de baskasten weinig rendement hadden naargelang het vermorgen we erin staken. De klank zelf vond ik erg goed, maar van zoveel speakers en zoveel vermogen had ik toch meer verwacht ...
Achja, is al even geleden. Ik zal eens even snorren voor enkele foto's en die hier toevoegen als je interesse hebt ... staan er enkele tussen zonder grill/cover.

al de foto's? Kijk hier dan, minder werk voor mij ... www.soulpawer.be/rommel/rommel.html

----------


## Juce

Hier sé !!! Den RV. Man, dat is lang geleden.

Om eerlijk te zijn, ik vond dat systeem echt niet goed klinken.
De topkasten vielen nog mee, maar de subs waren echt verschrikkelijk. Ik heb daar nooit een fatsoenlijke kick weten uitkomen, wat je ook probeerde. 
De topkasten vielen van klank goed mee, maar de spreiding van de verschillende speakers viel dan weer tegen. 

En zoals RV al zei: als je ziet welk versterker-vermogen achter de boxen stak, viel het serieus tegen welk rendement ze haalden.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Hier sé !!! Den RV. Man, dat is lang geleden.
> 
> Om eerlijk te zijn, ik vond dat systeem echt niet goed klinken.
> De topkasten vielen nog mee, maar de subs waren echt verschrikkelijk. Ik heb daar nooit een fatsoenlijke kick weten uitkomen, wat je ook probeerde. 
> De topkasten vielen van klank goed mee, maar de spreiding van de verschillende speakers viel dan weer tegen. 
> 
> En zoals RV al zei: als je ziet welk versterker-vermogen achter de boxen stak, viel het serieus tegen welk rendement ze haalden.



Als er alleen met die digams werd gewerkt snap ik wel waarom er weinig laag was met hetgeen er werd ingestoken..... Die digam 7000 rackjes doen ook geen drol op het laag. 

Ik heb er ook een tijdje een aantal gehad, nu een stel ampjes erop die minder vermogen geven op papier maar het stukken beter doen.

----------


## DMiXed

> Als er alleen met die digams werd gewerkt snap ik wel waarom er weinig laag was met hetgeen er werd ingestoken..... Die digam 7000 rackjes doen ook geen drol op het laag. 
> 
> Ik heb er ook een tijdje een aantal gehad, nu een stel ampjes erop die minder vermogen geven op papier maar het stukken beter doen.



nou, heb al vaker met digams (3000 dacht k) een stel grannit C4 subjes geknald, klonk toch altijd wel lekker hoor :Smile:  weet niet of goldsound toevallig ook dit topic leest, die kan je vertellen welke digams t zijn, maar ben tog wel te spreken over die combo! :Wink:

----------


## goldsound

> nou, heb al vaker met digams (3000 dacht k) een stel grannit C4 subjes geknald, klonk toch altijd wel lekker hoor weet niet of goldsound toevallig ook dit topic leest, die kan je vertellen welke digams t zijn, maar ben tog wel te spreken over die combo!



offtopic:
Ik lees ongeveer elke topic op dit forum

ontopic:
We gebruikte eerst altijd een digam 5000 op deze bassen. 2500 watt op 2 ohm per kast. Nadat we meer informatie over deze bassen hadden gevonden (heb ik nog eens een topic over geopend), hebben we de set geupgrade. Nu staat er per bas 3400 watt te draaien. En ja, weer digitale eindtrappen. De 5000 is naar de toppen doorgeschoven.

toevoeging:
Wat mij wel opvalt is dat iedereen altijd zo negatief over Digam is. Ik weet dat een "ouderwetse" vetter klinkt. Het is van de andere kant ook wel lekker om een kistje van 30 kg in je handen te pakken en weet dat er 10kw inzit. 
Wat ik dan ook zo tegenstrijdig vind is dat op de Messe bij weet ik hoeveel merken eindtrappen van Powersoft werden gebruikt, Lab was overigens ook veel aanwezig.

----------


## Watt Xtra

De digams zijn een van de amps die gewoon weg niet goed presteren op het laag. Op mid en topkasten gaat het prima. Ik heb echter de digam 7000 vervangen door, jawel ook digitale amps, Synq en die doen het veel beter.

De nieuwe Digams K serie zijn dan weer een heel stukje beter.

Dat is meteen ook een nadeel van de oude Digam, je zet er enorm veel vermogen op, maar het komt er niet uit.

Tegenwoordig zijn er veel meer digitale amps, of geschakelde voeding amps die het wel erg prettig doen. Je hoeft niet meer 100Kg amprack mee te zeulen voor een goed geluid. Die tijd is geweest maar bedenk wel dat digam een van de eerste was met zn 3-5 en 7000 serie amps in een platte behuizing, weinig gewicht en volgens eigen zeggen erg veel vermogen.

Van mij hoef je niets aan te nemen, een keer proberen met een ander amprack zou ik alleen eens aaraden, en dan luisteren naar of er verschillen zijn.

----------


## goldsound

> De digams zijn een van de amps die gewoon weg niet goed presteren op het laag. Op mid en topkasten gaat het prima. Ik heb echter de digam 7000 vervangen door, jawel ook digitale amps, Synq en die doen het veel beter.
> 
> De nieuwe Digams K serie zijn dan weer een heel stukje beter.
> 
> Dat is meteen ook een nadeel van de oude Digam, je zet er enorm veel vermogen op, maar het komt er niet uit.
> 
> Tegenwoordig zijn er veel meer digitale amps, of geschakelde voeding amps die het wel erg prettig doen. Je hoeft niet meer 100Kg amprack mee te zeulen voor een goed geluid. Die tijd is geweest maar bedenk wel dat digam een van de eerste was met zn 3-5 en 7000 serie amps in een platte behuizing, weinig gewicht en volgens eigen zeggen erg veel vermogen.
> 
> Van mij hoef je niets aan te nemen, een keer proberen met een ander amprack zou ik alleen eens aaraden, en dan luisteren naar of er verschillen zijn.



Wij zijn dus ook aan het testen geweest en daarom is de Digam ook naar het mid/hoog doorgeschoven. 
Bijvoorbeeld een American Audio V-serie erop gehad. Hier was op gebied van volume niet veel verschil, was wel meer "body"in het geluid.

Nu moet ik wel zeggen dat de Digam het op, door DMiXed genoemde, Granit c4 bassen toch wel indrukwekkend deed.





> Van mij hoef je niets aan te nemen



Ik neem van iedereen nuttige informatie aan, je kan tenslotte nog altijd blijven bijleren van mede forum gebruikers :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wij zijn dus ook aan het testen geweest en daarom is de Digam ook naar het mid/hoog doorgeschoven. 
> Bijvoorbeeld een American Audio V-serie erop gehad. Hier was op gebied van volume niet veel verschil, was wel meer "body"in het geluid.
> 
> Nu moet ik wel zeggen dat de Digam het op, door DMiXed genoemde, Granit c4 bassen toch wel indrukwekkend deed.
> 
> 
> Ik neem van iedereen nuttige informatie aan, je kan tenslotte nog altijd blijven bijleren van mede forum gebruikers



Zet een digam maar eens naast een Lab Gruppen, je weet echt niet wat je meemaakt :EEK!:  Dan weet je ook dat het inderdaad echt niet meer van deze tijd is om met een versterker-rack van 100+ kg te zeulen.

----------


## Turboke

Of een MC²

----------


## veer006

Ja, ja, wij hebben ook nog 4 stackjes in gebruik.
Overgenomen van Joost.
Maar ook ik vind de prestaties op laag ver onder de maat.
De kasten gaan niet diep genoeg en klinken dicht bij de speakers niet vet.
Verder in de zaal dragen ze voldoende en de glazen staan achter in de zaal op de bar te denderen. Maar niet vet dus :Mad: .

We gebruiken de Crown ma5002vz voor het laag.
Op midden de L2400 en op hoog de crest vs1500.
De toppen hebben we van 3 weg naar 2 weg omgebouwd.
We hebben dan ook geen klagen over de toppen.
Wat kunnen we er aan doen om meer laag er uit te persen?
Instellingen op de dbx260??

----------


## seppe30

welke speaker gebruik je voor het laag nog de originele of zitten er andere in die kast

----------


## DJ Antoon

> De kasten gaan niet diep genoeg en klinken dicht bij de speakers niet vet.
> Verder in de zaal dragen ze voldoende en de glazen staan achter in de zaal op de bar te denderen. Maar niet vet dus.
> 
> Wat kunnen we er aan doen om meer laag er uit te persen?
> Instellingen op de dbx260??



Wat mis je, is dat wel zo laag? Het meeste vette aan laag zit vaker wat hoger in frequentie (harmonische van), mijn ervaring is dat "vet" laag makkelijker uit frontloaded 15" ers (basreflex) te halen valt. En dan heb je het ook dichter bij je stack dan dat de glazen na 20 meter van de bar af trillen. Na vele jaren met 18" werk ik nu met 15" en dat valt beter onder de noemer wat ik "vet" vind. Soms is een probleem in een crossover gebied van een set er ook de oorzaak van.

----------


## bewap

Toevallig wat aan het rondneuzen op het internet en dan kom ik toevallig dit topic tegen, leuk om te zien. Ik heb zelf ook met LS2 gewerkt inderdaad. De tops klonken inderdaad goed. Later met KF750 gewerkt inderdaad, dat maakte wat meer geluid en klanktechnisch nog wat beter. 

Hier wat foto's van LS2:
Production Services LS-2 en http://members.home.nl/kitty3/750/750-small.jpg

----------


## 4AC

Die specs-pdf... bedankt daarvoor.

Daarin is ook te lezen dat de sub een merkbaar lager rendement heeft dan de toppen. Dat geeft mij wat onduidelijkheid over sommige reacties; dat de sub minder is t.o.v. de toppen is gewoon een feit. (?)

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## veer006

Hallo Bewap

Met welke processor heb je de sp2 bedient?
Ik neem gewoon nog geen genoegen met hoe de set nu klinkt. Er moet meer uit te halen zijn.
We hebben nu de dbx260 er voor maar die ken ik nog niet optimaal.
De specs van de sp2 heb ik wel.
Ik zoek dus de juiste instellingen of nog beter iemand die de dbx260 heel goed kent en me daar mee kan helpen en bereid is een avond met ons te testen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hallo Bewap
> 
> Met welke processor heb je de sp2 bedient?
> Ik neem gewoon nog geen genoegen met hoe de set nu klinkt. Er moet meer uit te halen zijn.
> We hebben nu de dbx260 er voor maar die ken ik nog niet optimaal.
> De specs van de sp2 heb ik wel.
> Ik zoek dus de juiste instellingen of nog beter iemand die de dbx260 heel goed kent en me daar mee kan helpen en bereid is een avond met ons te testen.



De DBX 260 ken ik niet maar neem aan dat het gewoon een processor is met de 'standaard' mogelijkheden.
Ik kan wel metingen voor je doen met Smaart.

----------


## Koen van der K

De dbx 260 is een prima 2>6 processor met al het noodzakelijke aan boord. Daarmee moet het zeker lukken 'n goed resultaat te behalen mits alles mechanisch klopt (tuning / opstelling kasten etc.)

Succes !

----------


## veer006

Dat het moet lukken met de dbx260 geloof ik zeker. Het is een zeer complete compressor.
Een RTA (Smaart) meting kan ook zeker helpen.
Alleen hoe verwerk ik dat op een goede manier in de dbx260.
Een echte dbx kenner is gewenst.

O ja, dat de sub kasten minder rendament hebben is ook geen verassing. Dat is inderdaadt wel uit de specs te halen. Als ik maar het gevoel heb dat ik er het maximale uit haal.
Wel vreemd dat een speaker bouwer een set maakt die niet op elkaar aansluit. Veel meer rendament op de toppen dan op de subs. zelf 1 top en 2 subs per kant geeft nog niet een goede verhouding. En dat moet beter kunnen door de juiste instellingen denk ik.

----------


## salsa

Er zit een RTA op de dbx 260, daarmee kan je de instellingen perfect weerzien of je set goed is ingesteld.

De 260 is zeer compleet!

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat het moet lukken met de dbx260 geloof ik zeker. Het is een zeer complete compressor.
> Een RTA (Smaart) meting kan ook zeker helpen.
> Alleen hoe verwerk ik dat op een goede manier in de dbx260.
> Een echte dbx kenner is gewenst.



Het vertalen van meetgegevens in processor instellingen zal bij de DBX niet anders zijn als bij andere processoren, daar heb je zeker geen DBX specialist voor nodig.





> Er zit een RTA op de dbx 260, daarmee kan je de instellingen perfect weerzien of je set goed is ingesteld.
> 
> De 260 is zeer compleet!
> 
> Dave



Meestal kun je met dit soort analyzers slechts een globale indruk krijgen, ze zijn niet nauwkeurig genoeg om de set echt perfect in te regelen.

----------


## salsa

Ja dat klopt helemaal wat je zegt, ik bedoel er mee te zeggen dat je met de RTA functie van de 260 wel kan checken of je je basis instellingen goed hebt.
Het is altijd aan te raden om er een meetsysteem naast te hebben voor de 'final touch'.
Overigens de 260 aansluiten op je laptop en de software van de driverack kan je wel een grafiek tonen hoe je systeem is.
Dbx staat er wel om bekend een 'echte' 0dB' indicator te zijn.

Ik vindt de driverack 260 enorm goed voor z'n prijs.

Dave

----------


## Koen van der K

Kan me helemaal bij MusicXtra aansluiten; je hebt eerder iets aan een SMAART specialist dan aan 'n dbx- / processorspecialist. Goede interpretatie van analyserdata (zoals die van Smaart) vergt best wat kennis, daarom regel ik processors (daar waar dat kan, en dat is in 90% van de gevallen) vaak op het gehoor af ;-)

Groeten en succes !

----------


## veer006

Een RTA meting hebben we wel eens gedaan maar de daaruit voortvloeiende instellingen vonden wij niet lekker klinken.
Ik ben het met Koen van der K eens, afstellen moet je op het gehoor doen. Natuurlijk heb je dan nog te maken met persoonlijke smaak.
Daarom ben ik op zoek naar iemand die een geoefend gehoor heeft en dit weet te vertalen in instellingen van de dbx260 :Confused: .

----------


## MusicXtra

Nadeel van je gehoor is dat het niet altijd hetzelfde is, de muziek die je afspeelt is ook niet altijd hetzelfde gemixt.
Probeer op het gehoor maar eens om de time-alignement goed in te stellen en de juiste crossover frequenties te vinden, enzovoort.
Ervaring heeft me inmiddels wel geleerd dat mijn oortjes echt niet zo nauwkeurig zijn als een meting met Smaart. Waarbij ik natuurlijk ook uiteindelijk op het gehoor meestal nog wel wat bijregel.
Maar goed; het was maar een aanbod dus je hoeft er niet op in te gaan. :Wink:

----------


## salsa

> Nadeel van je gehoor is dat het niet altijd hetzelfde is, de muziek die je afspeelt is ook niet altijd hetzelfde gemixt.
> Probeer op het gehoor maar eens om de time-alignement goed in te stellen en de juiste crossover frequenties te vinden, enzovoort.
> Ervaring heeft me inmiddels wel geleerd dat mijn oortjes echt niet zo nauwkeurig zijn als een meting met Smaart. Waarbij ik natuurlijk ook uiteindelijk op het gehoor meestal nog wel wat bijregel.
> Maar goed; het was maar een aanbod dus je hoeft er niet op in te gaan.



Helemaal mee eens......

Om je 'basis' settings goed te hebben zal je dit echt moeten gaan meten met een zeer degelijk meetsysteem.
Ik bedoel dat de 260 wel alles aanboord heeft om dit te regelen, je kan de RTA gebruiken maar het fijn tunen is meten en weten.
Je mix daarin tegen doe je wel op het gehoor...

Dave

----------


## Koen van der K

Ik gebruik analyzerprogramma's enkel "statisch" in de werkplaats, "Live" data op de juiste manier interpreteren heb ik nog te weinig ervaring mee.

Handigste is idd om effe met gasten als MusicXtra, Timo Beckman etc. contact op te nemen, die hebben de praktische ervaring om analyzerdata om te zetten naar systeemsettings. 

In 9 van de 10 gevallen red ik me overigens prima met de door de fabrikant voorgestelde cross- en delayinstellingen als uitgangspunt. Preset EQ's van de fabrikant is 9 van de 10 keer absoluut waardeloos / onbruikbaar naar mijn mening.

Groeten en succes !

----------


## salsa

Klopt ook, de pre-fab instellingen van de DR260 is ook alleen bedoeld voor JBL systemen en enkele andere, maar ze zijn allemaal te manipuleren zodat ze wel bruikbaar zijn voor je eigen set.

Dave

----------


## Koen van der K

Hey Dave ... JBL presets voor 'n ander systeem gebruiken ... dat zou niet wijs zijn hè (maar misschien bedoelde je dat niet ;-)

Over het algemeen vind ik nagenoeg alle system EQ settings, ongeacht merk en type, onbruikbaar. Heb 't regelmatig met o.a. JBL en EAW "fabriekssettings" gehad. Enkel de crosspunten / slopes en delay waren 'n aardig uitgangspunt. Misschien met die Prod. Services set eerst 's alle EQ's flat-ten ? Enfin, er zijn meerdere methodes ... succes !

----------


## veer006

Begin september heeft Timo Beckman onze set onder handen gehad.
Ik moet zeggen dat de set nu veel beter klinkt. Hij is vetter, completer vooral op hoog. Kleine details in de muziek komen veel beter door.
Er bleken nogal wat zaken niet juist te staan.
We zijn zeer content met het resultaat.
Helaas is onze L2400 van Dynacord voor de 2e keer defect. In 2008 was de eerste keer. Weer een eindtrap wat bijna  800,- gaat kosten :Mad: . (Dit staat natuurlijk los van de nieuwe instellingen van Timo!)
De oorzaak is niet bekend maar het vertrouwen in deze amp is weg. Iemand ervaring met de L2400 en wel eens vaker een eindtrap er uit gehad?

----------


## seppe30

zou je de instelling met me willen delen ?
kan ik eens vergelijken met de mijne 

waar gebruik jedie versteker op?

----------


## Timo Beckman

Ik heb een week of 2 geleden zo'n set met sim onderhanden genomen . Het enigste wat anders was dat er in de toppen een passief filter tussen de 10 en de 2" zat . Een beetje jammer daar de allignment tussen het mid en hoog niet klopte .
Verder wat software ellende gehad maar uit eindelijk was het resultaat prima . Qua level kwam er behoorlijk wat lawaai van af (geen cijfertjes helaas).

----------


## seppe30

ik werk niet met een passief filter 
maar wou eens weten of mijn instelling zo wat gelijk zijn 
of kunnen verbeteren

----------


## veer006

Timo,

We gaan over naar een kleinere set. We gebruiken de volledige stack (4x top en 4x sub) niet vaak genoeg.
Ik heb het hele spul in de etalage gezet incl. de versterkers.
Wel een beetje met pijn in mijn hart.

Nu nog een goed alternatief voor tenten tot 600 man maar ook wel eens een klein feestje van 150 man. Liefst actief.

----------


## speakertech

> ... dat Servodrive gebeuren ziet er tamelijk "mechanisch" uit, best heftig !
> Ik heb tot dusver nog geen tekening of principe-uitleg gezien op de site van de fabrikant, maar de amp stuurt een servomotor aan die via een belt de conussen aandrijft ?
> 
> Ben trouwens benieuwd wat zo'n stackje er aan SPL's uitgooit ... hou je er een dB meter bij, leuk voor bij de plaatjes ;-)
> 
> Ohja, topjes van 90kg ... een ontwerp van voor het ARBO tijdperk, kon trouwens weinig vinden over Production Services, allang failliet neem ik aan ?
> 
> Groeten !



Hoi Koen, da's lang geleden.
 Hoe dit werkt weet ik ook niet. Ik heb wel eens gelezen over mechanische versterking. Dat werkte met twee conische bussen die met een spreekspoel minder of meer in elkaar gedrukt werden. De conische bussen draaiden met hoge snelheid rond, aangedreven door een motor. Hoe vaster de kegels in elkaar zaten, hoe verder de uitslag van de konus. Lijkt me erg primitief. Ik kan er ook niets meer van terugvinden. Overigens heb je toch nog een stevige versterker nodig, Het is dus niet de motor alleen die de konus beweegt.

Speakertech

----------


## Hitvision

> Hoi Koen, da's lang geleden.



Dat is inderdaad best lang geleden. Post is van 01-06-07, 17:56. Kwam dit bericht onbedoeld bij de nieuwe berichten te staan?

Groetjes Christian.

----------


## veer006

Hallo,De sp-2 is verkocht en met een paar mannen richting het zuiden gegaan.Toch een beetje met pijn in ons hard maar de complete set kwam gewoon te weinig de stalling uit.Inmiddels een db technologies flexsys concert aangeschaft.Veel minder kilo's en hout en toch een heel behoorlijk rendament.Geen geschouw meer met een 100 kilo zwaar versterkerrek.Ook prima te gebruiken met 1 sub en paaltje voor de kleine feestjes.

----------

